# LGB Track Cleaning Locomotive



## JohnM (Mar 3, 2010)

Discussion topic: To reverse cleaning wheels motor or not. Thoughts?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

no, works better as designed. 

What issue are you having?


----------



## JohnM (Mar 3, 2010)

Nothing is wrong with mine, just a few folks on FB telling people to swap the wires around.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting... normally people have trouble by not being able to supply enough voltage to make it work right. Reversing the motor would seem to make it easier on the motor, but if done because of lower voltage then you gain nothing.

I had one and found that you need darn near 20 volts to make it work right. I tried it on an MRC6200 and it would barely move on the track. Later under 24v DCC it worked perfectly.

I would fix my voltage as it wants that higher voltage to spin to clean effectively.

Greg


----------



## JohnM (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, I’ve always used my Aristo 10amp and it seems to work for me. I don’t remember a time where i thought it was not performing,


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Voltage, not amps... what voltage does your supply put out? You will see what I mean if you run low voltage.


----------



## JohnM (Mar 3, 2010)

Well it seems to work for me. If the FB crowd keeps yammering about performance, I will recommend they up their game on the old power pack setup.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I made my own rail polisher that spins an abrasive disk against the rails (~$0.50/disk and they don't seem to wear out). If I run it so that the wheel runs turns "against" the direction of travel, it gets much hotter, to the point of stalling the motor. If I run it so it goes with the direction of travel, I get less stalling over high spots, and it doesn't get as hot to the point of stalling the motor.


----------



## JohnM (Mar 3, 2010)

I like my LGB because it blinks, lights up, makes a crap ton of noise and looks weird. I love running it roundy-roundy.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Agreed, it sure is noisy. Mine runs fine with a 10 amp Crest power supply and a Revolution trackside receiver.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

Well…
i have reversed the cleaning wheels.
i ran it this way for several years, (for the reason below.)

pros:
track through switches slightly better,
i think too, the cleaning wheels ‘bounce‘ slightly less.

significantly improved traction/operation better IF track is wet, slick, on grade. I have had the cleaning wheels actually stall the loco in these conditions. Actually, more of a back and forth mambo…😃

the cleaning wheels had traction equal to the metal loco wheels on the wet rails, combined with grade .
i had a sticky pine sap grade and frequent dew or sprinkler wetness.


cons:
the brass oxide seems to be directed into the cowl area more than when normal. It would seem too that the abrasive wheel /track movement must be lessened especially depending on the loco’s speed. Slowest loco speed providing the greastest abrasion

i have since returned to the normal direction.
i have no intention to return to reverse motor leads, as my layout conditions have changed.

suggestion…every year, dismantle and clean;regularly check the cleaning wheel axels for micro threads of nylon, which are sheared from the black plastic wheels. This seem to occur when they are new. They bind around the axel, next to the block, potentially adding load to the gears and motor. I remove them with a dental pick and/or tweezers/fingers.

never add weight to the floating cleaning section. Never.
i blow out the dust after every use. Do not inhale this stuff.

keep the cleaning gears lubed…
never leave it unattended while running in cleaning mode.

i too run at 24v., at the slowest speed via variable roof resister.
I swapped the bulbs to 24 v type, as i had, once upon a time, a bridgewerks throttle with a faulty potentiomete which occasionally had full voltage spikes that would blow the 5v originals. Not sure you need this.

the cleaning wheels have a very very long life.


----------



## piercedandan (9 mo ago)

I 'trim' the cleaning wheels with a sharp exacto knife as they will get a groove pattern from the track.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I had one and sold it because I thought the wheels were too damn expensive! I would go though a set and a half for an open house and they are not cheap ($35 at the time). That's why I made my own with a box of 100 metal polishing wheels for $51.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

Odd todd…lol, 

ive been running my loco since about 1988.
run each time i operate, about 120 ft, 2-3 loops Around.
so thats, very roughly 10-12 years, allowing for time down/bad weather, work, etc.
on my second set of abrasive tires.

i cannot imagine the tires wearing so fast.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have seen the tires wear quickly and cannot explain it other than being used on really rough track.

I have seen that when/if the wheels get out of round, you need to true them up or it gets worse.

Greg


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Working on my second set of cleaning wheels but I usually go over all the main lines 5 or 6 times then swap our for other engines. When my Aristocraft C19 can make it around twice without hesitation i know the rails are clean. No trees hanging over the track so don't have sap issues. It is fun to clean tracks after dark.
Alan


----------



## shadowvfx (May 3, 2010)

I got mine use and run at 18v (can't help it, since that is the max my Bluestreak transformer puts out and I don't want to buy a new transformer just because of 1 Loco). Anyways, mine runs very marginal. The cleaning motor just has no resilience at all. The slightest pressure on the floating hood will cause the cleaning wheels to stop completely. In the stock configuration, my cleaning wheels would barely move at all. By reversing the direction, I get at least some cleaning operation and the train can now go up the 3% grade alright. 

I'm sure I need to replace the motor but dang is that a costly item.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The track cleaning loco needs more voltage... but in fairness pressing on the hood always stops the cleaning wheels...

you could add a small and inexpensive buck/boost converter to bring 18v up to 24... that is what I would do... just 4 wires and a couple of bucks.

Greg


----------



## shadowvfx (May 3, 2010)

Greg Elmassian said:


> The track cleaning loco needs more voltage... but in fairness pressing on the hood always stops the cleaning wheels...
> 
> you could add a small and inexpensive buck/boost converter to bring 18v up to 24... that is what I would do... just 4 wires and a couple of bucks.
> 
> Greg


Can you elaborate, or maybe provide a link showing this mod? I assume this is a mod to the transformer?

(looking at Google searches is making me feel this is beyond my abilities. I'm okay with soldering and dealing with electrical components, but when I start seeing circuit diagrams, I quickly get out of my element.)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

no mod, a simple module, takes a variable voltage in and gives you a fixed voltage out.

google "boost buck converter"



Amazon.com : boost converter



tons of them... cheap, if you have the room, get one with a display for ease in testing.

if not a lot of room, i'd suggest this one, but there are many to choose from








Amazon.com: ACEIRMC 3pcs XL6019 5A High Power Current DC to DC Step-up 5V 6V 12V 24V 3-35V to 5-40V XL6019 Converter Adjustable Voltage Regulator Power Modules Boost Module Booster (3pcs) : Electronics


Amazon.com: ACEIRMC 3pcs XL6019 5A High Power Current DC to DC Step-up 5V 6V 12V 24V 3-35V to 5-40V XL6019 Converter Adjustable Voltage Regulator Power Modules Boost Module Booster (3pcs) : Electronics



www.amazon.com





Greg


----------



## shadowvfx (May 3, 2010)

Excellent, thank you!

Would this be a good option for one with a display? My biggest concern is it says this under the product description:
"Input voltage range:3~35VDC(Note: the input voltage is less than 4V, voltmeter failure)"

CenryKay DC-DC Adjustable Boost Power Module Board 100W High Power Output 3.5-35V Power Regulator Board with LED Digital Voltage Meter(2PCS) https://a.co/2OmOYv8


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

nice one if it fits in your space, overkill in 100 watt capacity, but that would ensure never an issue with current carrying capability.

Greg


----------



## shadowvfx (May 3, 2010)

Greg, I had some questions about the booster and some issues I am having. I tried sending you a message so I wouldn't clutter up this thread, but the Forum said I was not allowed to start a conversation with you.

Would you mind sending me a direct message so I could tell you about the issue I'm having and seek your help and advice there?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

notice my email address at the end of my posts?


----------



## shadowvfx (May 3, 2010)

I see the website link in your signature. I went there and got your email and sent you a message. (Turns out on Mobile, most of your signature is cut off, so the email wasn't visible. I see it now that I am on my PC).

Many thanks.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

look at the very last line:
Note: Please. no private messaging, *use regular email: greg @ elmassian.com * 

but no matter, you have found me!


----------



## shadowvfx (May 3, 2010)

Sometimes it is cutoff for some reason, so I didn't see it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

ahh, you are on a phone or tablet i would guess... or have you done zoom on your browser?


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Press the down arrow to expand the bottom whic also has the graphic.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

weird, I never have to do that on my pc.. let me try it on my phone... works on my samsung S22 Ultra with firefox, both in portrait and landscape...

Maybe it's a setting on the forum?, yep, it is... go to your account, then preferences:


----------

